# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Rodin kalendar za 2006.

## Mukica

U vrijeme nadolazećih blagdana, pripremili smo mali dar za sve simpatizere, prijatelje i podupirače Rode - kalendar za 2006. godinu koji možete preuzeti na rodinom portalu.

Možda vas neka od poruka iz kalendara, koja predstavlja Rodine akcije i aktivnosti, potakne da nam se pridružite.

Ukoliko ga zelite isprintati u kucnoj radinosti, ili samo vdijeti, kliknite na:

*RODIN KALENDAR za 2006.*

----------


## Mukica

Zaboravila sam reci da bismo rado cule komentare, primjedbe i tak... jel vam se svidja i to... ak ne zakaj ne i tak...

----------


## ivarica

i ispricavamo se ovim putem za tipfelere  :Smile:  
(dakle, znamo za njih, blabla)

----------


## seni

ideja vam je super. svaka cast!
i kalendar je jako zgodan. 
meni se cini da bi  mogao postati tradicija.

ps. moja cura je opcinjena onom fotkom gdje braco ljubi maminu tibu sa bebom unutra.

----------


## mrvica

Odličan kalendar! Za svaku pohvalu!

----------


## Mala01

Bravo! Super je. Meni se jako sviđa.

----------


## tučica

Jako slatko i svaka pohvala.Fotke su baš zgodne.

----------


## pinocchio

baš mi to treba! jedino nisam skužila jel ga imate u hard verziji-ako da, otvaram listu! ako ne, zadovoljit ću se printanjem.

----------


## Paulita

super, poučno

----------


## Mukica

> baš mi to treba! jedino nisam skužila jel ga imate u hard verziji-ako da, otvaram listu! ako ne, zadovoljit ću se printanjem.



na zalost, ove godine nis od hrad verzije pa smo stavili na portal da si mozete makar sprintati kad smo ga vec napravile

sljedece godine bit ce i tiskanih kalendara, a do tad nemere drugacije neg ovako

----------


## ms. ivy

TU ima cijeli topic o kalendaru!

----------


## apricot

al ovaj je "službeni"
 :Razz:

----------


## ms. ivy

samo sam htjela da cure vide pohvale   :Razz:

----------


## mamma san

Prepreprekrasan je....(kad odu šefovi, eto mene na kolor-printeru...  :Grin:  )

----------


## srecica

> (kad odu šefovi, eto mene na kolor-printeru...  )


Bas si mi uzela rijec iz usta!
Cure sve pohvale!

----------


## ninet

Predivno i velike cestitke. Divne fotografije s divnim porukama. Ne znam zasto ga nece biti u prodaji, a mislim da bi ste dogodine mogle napraviti fantastican "fundraising" prodajuci ga (na nekoj rasprodaji ili sl.).

----------


## MajaMajica

potpisujem ninet, kalendar je odličan..tko je izabrao fotkice i sve to složio?
sve su super, ali najviše me ganula slika moga svenka medenka  :Love:

----------


## pinocchio

mukice, a zašto? ja sam spremna čekati. a vjerujem da nas ima još. pa kad bude, bude.
možemo kako pomoći pa da kalendar ipak ugleda svjetlo dana prije kraja 2006?

----------


## Mukica

> mukice, a zašto? ja sam spremna čekati. a vjerujem da nas ima još. pa kad bude, bude.
> možemo kako pomoći pa da kalendar ipak ugleda svjetlo dana prije kraja 2006?


zato sto u ovo predbozicno i prednovogodisnje vrijeme nismo mogle naci niti jednu tiskaru koja bi nam donirala tisak kalendara iako smo imale papir - svi u grafickoj industriji u ovo doba godina rade za novce i ne zanima ih prevec da budu drustveno odgovorni

naime, ma sto god tko mislio, Udruga RODA nema novaca i nismo si mogli priustiti placanje tiska... jednostavno je tako

bilo nam je zao da kalendar ne ugleda svjetlo dana, pa makar i ovako, za download na portalu, iako je prvobitna namjena ovog kalendara bila bas to o cemu ninet govori, a to je fantastican "fundraising" 
el eto - nis od toga ove godine

*a pomoci mozete!!!*
*ako znate tiskaru koja bi donirala tisak i doradu jer papir nam je donirala radin grafika i IMAMO ga, stoji kod njih i ceka da neko uzme i otisne nas kalendar na njemu*

ako tiskani kalendar ove godine ugleda svjetlo dana mi cemo ga prodavati po nekoj simbolicnoj cijeni jer to je jedini nacin da financiramo svoje projekte... htjele smo ga imat na rasprodaji, al na zalost - nsimo uspjele.. uzasno nam je zao zbog toga, al nekad se ne moze glavom kroz zid




> potpisujem ninet, kalendar je odličan..tko je izabrao fotkice i sve to složio? 
> sve su super, ali najviše me ganula slika moga svenka medenka


kalendar je zajednicki rad clanova udruge roda, cure su slale svoje fotke, radili su se foto sesni po kis, snjegu i ledu... okupljali smo se po domovima da bi se napravile dobre fotke i tak... slogane smo smisljale zajednicki, dizajn je napravila clanica udruge...

ma... bilo je ljepo raditi ovaj kalendar i bas zato ga zelimo podjelit s vama

----------

